

Climate Change Supercomputer Cited as Top Polluter - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/08/28/uk-climate-change-computer-cited-as-polluter/

======
dejb
Shame that so many of those hard-working thoughtful journalists who provide
such an essential service to the community by reporting this sort of thing are
being put out of work by the internet and IT. If only they'd just unplug those
big nasty computers and we could go back to the way things were.

------
seldo
A deeply stupid article. Supercomputers use a lot of power, oh noes! Clearly
we could solve climate change if we shut down all the supercomputers...?

The Daily Mail loves this kind of thing because it makes their elderly,
luddite audience feel smug that "oh, those computer thingies, all they do is
pollute the environment!" which is why they still drive to the bank every week
rather than doing it online.

~~~
vixen99
Do you have some thoroughly reliable evidence to back up your claims about the
Daily Mail readership? And your name calling? 'Deeply stupid'? The Met Office
is cited as one of the worst buildings in Britain for pollution being
responsible for more than 12,000 tonnes of carbon dioxide a year. No one says
anything about shutting down supercomputers - that's your straw man but the
fact reported is a tad ironic and eminently reportable I would have thought.

------
Dilpil
Well, you gotta break eggs to make an omelette.

------
nuweborder
Why cant we utilize the supercomputer to our advantage, and make it actually
do some good, and help to stop pollution? Not the V8, V12 or even a Jet
Engine. But utilize another often used engine in collaboration with the
supercomputer, to create true green energy. Hint. Im using it right now.

